# salomon or burton boots??



## Guest

i looked at salomon boots, dialogue and maori, both fit well. Which is a better boot? A local shope said i should look into Burton freestyle or moto. what do you all think?


----------



## YanTheMan

Go with what fits better with a lesser price tag.
Therefore Salomon. Salomon you will pay alot cheaper for the same quality boot.


----------



## Guest

I have always like salomon boots better than burton. I have had both boots and like salomon better.


----------



## YanTheMan

Agreed,

My buddy always has problems with his burton boots.
I for one do not with my salomons


----------



## $ickZ06

Although I have never tried Salomon boots, I just bought some 2009 Burton Ion boots today. I tried several different boots on and these were by far the most comfortable and the speed-lacing system is pretty cool. They retail for an expensive $350 but you can find them for less than $250 now.


----------



## Guest

Just picked up FreeStyles today. Been wearing them for an hour now, breaking them in. THey were by far the most comfortable. I tried on a few pairs too. 2 different places and all the shop guys were steering me to regular old lace ups. I was looking at ones with BOA and speed lace but I just want an easy fix if im on a hill and a lace breaks. The guys at the stores said that was the reason they like lace up. Im happy and they feel great. Tried on 2 Flows and those thangs were stiff! Didn't feel good AT ALL..


----------



## Guest

YanTheMan said:


> Agreed,
> 
> My buddy always has problems with his burton boots.
> I for one do not with my salomons


What are the problems he had? Just got some and would appreciate the info.


----------



## YanTheMan

CapitaBoy said:


> What are the problems he had? Just got some and would appreciate the info.


He said they were the most comfortable when walking around his home, but when he would snowboard his feet got mega sore. He would loosen the bindings and they would still hurt. When I was riding with him one of the liners in his boot slipped out aswell as his foot.


----------



## Guest

YanTheMan said:


> He said they were the most comfortable when walking around his home, but when he would snowboard his feet got mega sore. He would loosen the bindings and they would still hurt. When I was riding with him one of the liners in his boot slipped out aswell as his foot.


He needs some inserts it sounds like. Gotta keep em laced tight and bound well too. I was worried they had major issues. Thanks for the info. One more question, what level rider is your friend?


----------



## YanTheMan

Yeah some inserts would probably help. Hes Id say intermediate. Pretty fast, can pull of pretty big 180's and sometimes 360's.


----------



## Guest

YanTheMan said:


> Yeah some inserts would probably help. Hes Id say intermediate. Pretty fast, can pull of pretty big 180's and sometimes 360's.


He should be in better than 140$ boots it sounds like too. Guy today said that good inserts make 140$ boots feel like 300$ boots. Def sparked my interest. Ima ride them and see if I need some.


----------



## conwayeast

The Moto and Freestyle are Burton's entry level Boots. I recently picked up a pair of Salomon Dialogue Selects and I love them. They are so comfortable. Highly recommended. Also you may want to look into RedHot Superfeet. Take out the insole and replace them with the RedHots.

Superfeet Premium Insoles : REDHot : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.


----------



## redlude97

YanTheMan said:


> He said they were the most comfortable when walking around his home, but when he would snowboard his feet got mega sore. He would loosen the bindings and they would still hurt. When I was riding with him one of the liners in his boot slipped out aswell as his foot.


sounds more like a heel lift issue resulting from poor fitting boots. Inserts may help but the problem may just stem from him having to overwork his feet due to the heel lift


----------



## Guest

YanTheMan said:


> Agreed,
> 
> My buddy always has problems with his burton boots.
> I for one do not with my salomons


My wife has Salomon Vigil boots. She's had nothing but problems with fitment. They fit great in the store and walking about, but on the slopes she has mega heel lift. I don't like their quick lacing system either, because it's one lace and it tends to tighten the top of the boot before the forefoot section. Ski shop put heel clasp things (kind of like J-bars) onto the liners and that helped a bit, but she still has heel lift.

That being said, that's just personal experience. As far as comfort and quality, Salomons seem to make quality gear. Get whatever fits your feet the best. Use the boot fitting guide here on the site. I tried on nearly every manufacturers boots (32, Burton, Vans, Salomon, Ride, etc, no one carries Forum locally) and Ride were by far the best fitting boots for me. It all depends on *your* feet.


----------



## Guest

1 vote for Salomon Dialogue. I got a pair from last year and I love them. So comfy on my feets!


----------



## Triple8Sol

livelyjay said:


> My wife has Salomon Vigil boots. She's had nothing but problems with fitment. They fit great in the store and walking about, but on the slopes she has mega heel lift.


They make like 8 diff women's boots, so sounds like she made a pretty common mistake and bought the wrong ones for her. My gf has the same boots, this year's model. Fit is great although I agree that they aren't the best boots. Then again, they're one of their lower end models.

Having owned 2 pairs of F-boots, I'd say def Salomon. They make awesome boots.


----------



## Guest

It's all about fit. If the whole inside came out that had to be either WAY to big or just to loosely tied.


----------



## Guest

YanTheMan said:


> Agreed,
> 
> My buddy always has problems with his burton boots.
> I for one do not with my salomons


no he didnt...


----------



## ifresh21

CapitaBoy said:


> It's all about fit. If the whole inside came out that had to be either WAY to big or just to loosely tied.


I agree if the liner is able to slip out they are obviously way too big. Or he forgot to tie them.

Thats ridiculous.


----------



## joeydzzle

Salomon. i personally think that they are one of the best boots on the market. I rock an F20 size 11 which is perfect for when i hit up both the park and the slope. it also shrinks boots size therefore no wide boards for me.

Then again. you should really try them on for the feel. What fits for me might not fit for you.


----------



## daysailer1

They don't make women's boots in my size so I have to wear guy's boots. I also have a narrow foot. Dialogue's fit perfect for me.


----------



## Guest

salomon f22's


----------



## Sam I Am

I've only had one pair of salomon boots and one pair of burton boots and by far salomon owns burton in quality. They seem to be doing something right if they're getting so much hype; and I'm glad to add to it.


----------



## Guest

^^I hear ya man, i've had a few pairs of burtons and they were good boots. But the F22's i rode the past two years blew them away. tried on the new Ions this year.. and then the new F22 and for 100$ less went with the salomon.


----------



## Guest

I own a pair of Salomon Maori's and love them to death. This will be my second season in them.

I also tried the F20's which I liked, but decided were a bit too stiff for me. 

All the Burton boots I tried were much heavier and I couldnt figure out why the fck they cost so much...so I stopped trying.

Overall, try a bunch of EVERYTHING and just see what you like the most. Boots are the most important aspect of your setup. Sucks to mess up a perfect bluebird pow day cuz ur feet are killing you.

I'll tell you what tho...those Nike Kaiju's look dope. Tried some on in the shop a couple days ago and almost walked out $350 poorer..


----------



## Guest

abbbbsollutely go with Salomon... but try looking into the f20 and f22 ... i bought my first pair about four years ago and never looked in any other direction... they keep my toes and feet warm yet still give me exactly what i need to ride the whole day through... lacing is easy and fast but reliable... ive heard too much bad shiit about the boa system to ever trust that thing.


----------

